

What the film industry can learn from Steve Jobs - VanceRefrig
http://flixchatter.net/2011/08/30/guest-commentary-a-thing-or-two-the-movie-industry-can-learn-from-steve-jobs/

======
tzs
iPad users: OnSwipe malware warning.

~~~
threepointone
Why is onswipe malware? It's irritating, sure, but I'm not sure you can
classify it as malware. More of a web design decision.

~~~
tzs
It's malware because it is typically installed on a blog without the knowledge
of the blogger[1], and it frequently crashes the browser by running it out of
memory (and even if it doesn't crash the browser, its profligate memory forces
other pages out of the cache, greatly degrading the overall iPad browsing
experience).

[1] Wordpress made it the default when blogs there are served to iPads. Most
bloggers there don't seem to have any idea that iPad users are not getting the
theme that the blogger selected.

